# Bob's Wildlife Camera



## natureman (Sep 2, 2019)

Some of the most interesting footage I have every watched.  Bob set up a camera on a log crossing a creek and filmed there for a year.  Be sure to turn on the audio.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220157314071448


----------



## Shug (Sep 2, 2019)

Great video


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Great video,,,,that Bobcat was something,,,,where was it filmed?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2019)

Man that was really cool!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2019)

CUDO'S to the owner for sharing such a great video with all of us.

I really love this video as the owner has put together something that 99.9999999% of the rest of the world will never see as it happens.

He has done an excellent job of putting these happenings into a video that includes lots of wildlife and wonderful scenery.

There is obviously an abundance of all types of wildlife in that area of Pennsylvania too.


----------



## natureman (Sep 2, 2019)

*[LEFT][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Cmp1[/COLOR][/LEFT]​
Swamp Yankee OABA Recipient​ 
Great video,,,,that Bobcat was something,,,,where was it filmed?*



Shot at an undisclosed location in PA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Gotta get me a trail cam,,,,


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 2, 2019)

That was great!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 2, 2019)

natureman said:


> *[LEFT][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Cmp1[/COLOR][/LEFT]*​
> 
> *Swamp Yankee OABA Recipient*​*
> Great video,,,,that Bobcat was something,,,,where was it filmed?*
> ...


Thanks,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2019)

Mighty fine captures!  Enjoyed it - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Booger2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome idea and video. Thanks for sharing! Just heard there was a big run on trail cams at Dick's Sporting Goods...


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 4, 2019)

Very cool video!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2019)

Very cool! One of the things I enjoy most about running trail cams is seeing all the critters besides the deer that most folks are after.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2019)

Great video.


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 5, 2019)

Shared on facebook. Thanks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

The black bear is so nimble on his feet,,,,


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is that sarcasm? The big one looked a little tippy to me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Geno67 said:


> Is that sarcasm? The big one looked a little tippy to me.


No sarcasm sir,,,,seen bear tracks up here in the swamps,,,,in the mud,,,,can't hardly see the pads,,,,


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gotcha. The bear guys talk about how hard it is to track one if there's no exit hole because of that same thing. I hope I don't ever have to track one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Geno67 said:


> Gotcha. The bear guys talk about how hard it is to track one if there's no exit hole because of that same thing. I hope I don't ever have to track one.


It's amazing,,,,lady in Canada just got killed by a Black bear,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

They eat our wild raspberries up the hill here,,,,


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 5, 2019)

None around me anywhere in Tuscaloosa or Tallahassee. They're close in Tally though. So sad about the lady in Canada - I looked it up. Sounds like her dogs riled it up. We'll never know what happened though as no one saw it.

You are so lucky to have them around. I would say I wish I had some around but I have dogs and don't want to secure my trash properly. LOL


----------



## wooly (Oct 20, 2019)

That is so cool!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## natureman (Mar 4, 2020)

More of Bob's Pennsylvania Wildlife Camera.  Wood ducks cross the log. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218063150998680


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 4, 2020)

What a great variety! Thanks for sharing!


----------

